# SATA vs IDE



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

what are the benefits from moving from IDE to the newer SATA interface?

I see they both are 7200rpm speeds so they cant be any faster? (apart from 10k raptor drives)

can anyone explain more?

what is the fastest desktop SATA hard drive you can get? (fastest at feeding the PC with data not spindle speed)

thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

IDE, caps out at a theoretical maximum transfer speed of 133 MB/ps, where SATA starts at 150MB/ps or 1.5GB/ps. There is also SATA II that supports up to 3GB/ps.

SATA is serial, IDE is parallel.

Both are based off of ATA technology.

IDE is more limited by devices supported. One channel supports two devices which must be set master/slave. SATA is always the master and more ports can usually be fit on a mobo.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

SATA drives are a bit faster due to the interface - less overhead. I've gone from PATA > SATA on the same board, same brand HD same type. (400GB PATA > 500GB SATA)...

If your mobo doesn't have onboard SATA ports, you may try to use an add-on card.

new motherboards today don't have PATA ports or only 1 - usually reserved for an optical drive.


----------

